# Quick Dodo Juice Supernatural review



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I hdidn't play alot with Dodo juice Supernatural and wanted to try it.. What I must say and start with is that.. i don't really like Dodo juice. there's something with this brand that I don't like.. maybe it,s the fact there's so many choices. Also, I didn't really like their 70$ wax Purple haze and Blue velvet. I decide to give Dodo a LAST TRY before giving up on their brand. this is the top-dog. their best offering at 200$retail.

Smell: Smell carnauba.. which I kinda like.. still better than pina colada but worse than banana or cinamon hahaha

Feel: Not as hard as Crystal Rock/Mystery but it really didn't felt like a soft wax! I would say it's closer to Raceglaze Black Label. It does melt in your hand but if applied with an applicator, it somewhat caked on my pad instead of beeing ''moisturise''. Because of ta particularity, it didn't spread as nice as I would like. However, it buff out real nice! I think that's where this wax shine, it buff out easily even if left for one hour or for 10 minutes!



















Sheet or bead? it seems to be more like a wax that will bead than sheet but this is initial impression.

Impression: It seems to give the glow of high-quality 'nuba or showcar wax like Swissvax Concorso. So far, I don't dislike the look but I will see if it can last a month because usually show wax last less than 4 weeks except for high-end wax. Will I keep using it ? maybe.. I don't dislike it but it still havent beat other wax in the ease of use departement.

To be followed.

Pictures but it was getting late:
































































In conclusion, I'm still not a Dodo fans but I have a little more respect for the brand since I tried SN. Waiting for SN v3 I guess LOl!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

If those top two pics are of the wax application then I'm not surprised you don't like dodo juice, you aren't applying it properly. You should apply all of the dodo juice waxes very sparingly and evenly. I have tried nearly all of the dodo juice range and find all their waxes spot on if the correct preparation and application method are used.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Bustanut said:


> If those top two pics are of the wax application then I'm not surprised you don't like dodo juice, you aren't applying it properly. You should apply all of the dodo juice waxes very sparingly and evenly. I have tried nearly all of the dodo juice range and find all their waxes spot on if the correct preparation and application method are used.


Agree 100%, I use supernatural hybrid now, you have to apply it so thin you can barely see it and buff as soon as it's ready.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, whats going on with your application?


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Bustanut said:


> If those top two pics are of the wax application then I'm not surprised you don't like dodo juice, you aren't applying it properly. You should apply all of the dodo juice waxes very sparingly and evenly. I have tried nearly all of the dodo juice range and find all their waxes spot on if the correct preparation and application method are used.





bigmc said:


> Agree 100%, I use supernatural hybrid now, you have to apply it so thin you can barely see it and buff as soon as it's ready.





type[r]+ said:


> Yeah, whats going on with your application?


My problem with Purple haze and Blue velvet was the buff out, it left wax hologram.
1) I told you the wax started to cake on my pad. If anything bad, is the wax that dried maybe ? Trust me, I gave over 2000 wax coat in my life, I tried my best to spread but it wouldn't spread as easy/oily as some other. However, I did 3 coats on the car so that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I found supernatural easy to apply, especially with a supernatural finger mitt applicator.

The bit that annoyed me was the second hazing that it gave after a while.


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

As above finger mitt for me, very easy to apply a thin even coat, easy buff off also


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

what on earth is going on with your application? you may have done 2000 wax coats but that doesn't mean it's the best way to do it, without being rude. looks like you've applied in straight lines and put way too much on....!?


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Definitely would have a look at technique, you're aiming for a thin oily film over the entire panel which by the looks of it you won't achieve by doing long straight strokes. 

Try working in a circular motion working the wax out on a much smaller area a section at a time. 

Supernatural is a bit of a dry wax to work with sometimes before the oils and solvents gets going. Also if your panel is cool doesn't help the spreading.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Very good advice From slkman!
Your application does not look ideal. 
Supernatrual is a very good wax but does need to be applied correctly, I find it needs a little longer to cure than the other dodo waxes.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

By the looks of the application I think you are going to get some serious out gassing on that; my first trial with SN wasn't half as thickly applied and it gassed out pretty badly, on black paint too which will always exacerbate the situation.

Agree with the others here mate, there is waaay too much put on to be trouble free.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Guys can someone explain the main differences of the SN and SN H and what you like the best and why


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Guys can someone explain the main differences of the SN and SN H and what you like the best and why


Supernatural is a wax and the Hybrid is a paste sealant


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

SNH is easier to use imho, spreads and buffs easier.


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Roughly how long should SN be left to cure? (on an average day, not in direct sunlight)
I'm putting it on with my finger mitt, then taking it off with a new clean microfibre. Is this correct? Is one coat enough?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If you do the swipe test it will tell you when it's ready to be removed.


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

sorry mate, not clued up on that. Whats the swipe test? lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

When you've applied the wax, leave it to haze off then swipe your finger across it, if it comes of clean with no residue left behind then it's ready to remove.


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh I see, so it literally has cured to the paint then. thanks mate


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Correct, it's done curing/hazing/gassing off whatever people wish to say.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Correct, it's done curing/hazing/*gassing off* whatever people wish to say.


Not the same thing there mate, out gassing usually happens after buffing off :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm sorry but what's going on with the application? It's so random! There's like splodges here, lines over there. It's like a child has tried applying it by hand?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I was thinking the same as well, is the wax coverage easy to apply on the panels, as it does not seem very uniform and even coverage across the panel, some bits have been missed, is this result of hard application of the wax, or user error, sorry to explain like this; everyone has a different technique to car cleaning and protecting.
It's just I have not tried Dodojuice supernatural at all, but does get highly rated on here; use to a year ago very highly.

So supernatural wax; am I right thinking it's a pure wax, all natural ?


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I was thinking the same as well, is the wax coverage easy to apply on the panels, as it does not seem very uniform and even coverage across the panel, some bits have been missed, is this result of hard application of the wax, or user error, sorry to explain like this; everyone has a different technique to car cleaning and protecting.
> It's just I have not tried Dodojuice supernatural at all, but does get highly rated on here; use to a year ago very highly.
> 
> So supernatural wax; am I right thinking it's a pure wax, all natural ?


it feel pretty natural to me but since it's man-made, it will never be 100% natural no-matter what brand claims.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

frankiman said:


> it feel pretty natural to me but since it's made man-made, it will never be 100% natural no-matter what brand claims.


You have done a good review here, well done and keep them coming :thumb:

Positive comments help alot to people, even me, so thanks for taking your time to post and comment further, great effort :thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

1) I never apply wax by circular motion. Have you learn to wash your car in circular motion ? Then why would you apply wax in circular motion ?

2) I said, I applied 3 layers so even tho it doesn't seems like an uniform coverage, I'm sure it is  Also, what you see here, is the high-spot, just like a Opti-coat application. as you can see in the picture, it's not super bright outside, my camera only caught the higher-spot, I'm telling you I did spread the product.

3) It might also prove that SN is not a great wax to be apply on cool panel ( temperature outside was max 15 celcius). So, maybe instead of jumping too quick on my ''method'' (1) I wanted to see if that was normal coming from SN (2) prove that maybe SN is only to be applied in a 20-30 celcius environement.

Thanks guys


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm still not convinced


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> I'm still not convinced


?? I'm not trying to convince anyone :lol:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

frankiman said:


> 1) I never apply wax by circular motion. Have you learn to wash your car in circular motion ? Then why would you apply wax in circular motion ?
> 
> Thanks guys


 If it works for you then that's fine; personally l apply in a circular motion,and then,if it's an oil rich wax such as Britemax Vantage or Collys,i'll work it in further in fore and aft lines on the bonnet and roof ,and up and down on the doors 'cos thats the line the eyes follow and that's the way the beading will run.


----------



## Bowser_23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Applied mine today on a 2003 CLK jasper blue, owned from new almost all original paint. First time use of SN. Clay barred first, then jet washed. Circular motion with a Megs foam applicator, sparingly. Doubt it was even 15 degrees, cloudy no sun. Left on for 15-20mins. Did the "finger test". Came off beautifully. Lovely shine. About to go out and do the second coat. Would appreciate advice on optimal number of applications.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Bowser_23 said:


> Applied mine today on a 2003 CLK jasper blue, owned from new almost all original paint. First time use of SN. Clay barred first, then jet washed. Circular motion with a Megs foam applicator, sparingly. Doubt it was even 15 degrees, cloudy no sun. Left on for 15-20mins. Did the "finger test". Came off beautifully. Lovely shine. About to go out and do the second coat. Would appreciate advice on optimal number of applications.


Usually, I think 2-3 will be best, no matter what wax it is.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

2 coats should be more than enough.


----------



## Bowser_23 (Jan 25, 2012)

frankiman said:


> Usually, I think 2-3 will be best, no matter what wax it is.


Ok, thanks, did the second. Much quicker, partly in the sun this time so buffed off after just 15mins. Temperature in the shade 18 degrees. Still easy to do, lovely finish. Gonna do one last one, afraid I may have missed a bit! Very pleased. Was worried after seeing the first post but have had absolutely no probs applying or removing


----------



## Bowser_23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bowser_23 said:


> Ok, thanks, did the second. Much quicker, partly in the sun this time so buffed off after just 15mins. Temperature in the shade 18 degrees. Still easy to do, lovely finish. Gonna do one last one, afraid I may have missed a bit! Very pleased. Was worried after seeing the first post but have had absolutely no probs applying or removing


Done, a little bit cooler this time so back to 20min wait. Gorgeous finish, thanks for all posters help and advice


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

On darker colours it is a good idea to do a secondary wipe down about an hour after initially buffing off SN, I would use a QD in case of dust which has settled. This helps to remove oils that may have out gassed, especially on dark paint as it gets hotter than lighter colours which accelerates the process. :thumb:


----------



## Bowser_23 (Jan 25, 2012)

bigmc said:


> SNH is easier to use imho, spreads and buffs easier.


Seriously? Haven't used Hybrid but did 3 coats of SN, can hardly see any has been used from the pot and came off a treat - not disagreeing, just can't imagine how it could get easier. I suppose if you are doing lots of cars a small improvement can add up.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep seriously, I've used supernatural from a panel pot (which I don't really like, not conducive to big hands) and the hybrid version is significantly better imho.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't forget there have be a few versions of Supernatrual! IMHO it is a much easier wax to apply now. 
Not much between then, I do know if you apply the hybrid thick it's a nightmare to buff, but not if done nice and thinly as recommended.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Yep seriously, I've used supernatural from a panel pot (which I don't really like, not conducive to big hands) and the hybrid version is significantly better imho.


Try the dodo finger applicators for the panel pots, one swipe per panel done!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Tried the finger pad, albeit not a DJ one and still ended up with sore fingers. As for applying too thick, it's not something I've had a problem doing, SNH is half a turn with the foam app and that does half the roof on swmbos zafira.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Tried the finger pad, albeit not a DJ one and still ended up with sore fingers. As for applying too thick, it's not something I've had a problem doing, SNH is half a turn with the foam app and that does half the roof on swmbos zafira.


You need to build those finger mussels up mate.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You'd think 6 years of xbox 360 would be enough...


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

the finger mitts have here usage, i find them brilliant for wheels


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

bigmc said:


> You'd think 6 years of xbox 360 would be enough...


:lol:


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Newbie alert:

What's out-gassing? I've not heard the phrase before.


----------



## Bowser_23 (Jan 25, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Tried the finger pad, albeit not a DJ one and still ended up with sore fingers. As for applying too thick, it's not something I've had a problem doing, SNH is half a turn with the foam app and that does half the roof on swmbos zafira.


Sorry, whats "half a turn"


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Put the foam app on top of the wax then turn it half a turn on the wax.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Turbo Tony said:


> Newbie alert:
> 
> What's out-gassing? I've not heard the phrase before.


This is when the wax is going off after the initial buffing. It just means you need to re buff the car after an hour or so. It's more noticeable on darker coloured cars.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Update:





































As you can see on these pictures, the water on the flat panel have already started to make flat spot and doesn't tight bead like day 1.. and this is just after 2 weeks. However, I have an excuse, when spring comes, I get lots of tree sap and leaf on my car so when it rains for days, you can imagine the stuff from the leaf transferring to the paint mixing it with my regular dust, road grime that I couldn't wash because it's already raining. So the test is under quite extreme condition..


----------

